# Halloween Makeup: Dorothy - Wizard Of Oz



## glam8babe (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys was wondering what i could do for eye makeup for halloween, im dressing up as dorothy from the wizard of oz

this is the outfit i will probably be buying
Fancy Dress Fever Storybook Costume from Wonderland Party Fancy Dress 27277

I deffo want to have bright red lips, but not too sure on the eyes! i know i want big false lashes for that doll type of look but i dont know what colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i wanna do something similar to xsparkage's jasmine look but i dont think the teal colour will go with the dress too good, and maybe blue might look abit drag queenish?

thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 2, 2008)

I would do the false lashes with just some eyeliner .
I always thought black eyeliner,fale lashes, and red lips looked so hott !


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2008)

any more recs please?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

I would stick to a dramatic, but neutral eye. Falsies and liner - but I would keep it to the top lashline only so you have a "wide-eyed, innocent" look, which to me is what Dorothy is all about.  I would keep an ivory or white on the lid, a soft brown in the crease.  

Soft, but well defined eyebrows.

Cheeks - a soft pink on the apples.

Lips - a well defined red - if you have a gloss with red sparkles I think that would be perfect - to reflect Dorothy's sparkling red "there's no place like home" shoes.

HTH a little?


----------



## LP_x (Oct 3, 2008)

The make up in your profile pic looks amazing on you, someting like that would be ideal.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 3, 2008)

Just do an eye look similar to the one in your avatar.  It will look sexier (because I assume that's what you are going for) if you do a vibrant red lip, dramatic lashes and a neutral eye.  You can do a dramatic neutral eye where you go a little heavier on the application but still keep it neutral.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with the red lips, and false lashes.  I think you should use taupes and browns on your eyes because I think there should definitely be some shadow there, not just liner &lashes.  I looked up pictures and decided that you should use a lot of blusher too.  In the pictures I found, her lips actually look more orange than red, but I think it'll look cuter if you used red.  It depends on if you wanna look like her in the movie though....


----------



## Patricia (Oct 3, 2008)

like most of people have already said, i also vote for a neutral eye, with a nice black eyeliner some lush falsies and bright red lips, something similar to what you are wearing in your avatar

wearing bright eyeshadow doesn't go well with the innocent dorothy image in my opinion


----------



## linziP123 (Oct 18, 2008)

check out xsparkage's tutorial!

YouTube - DOROTHY WIZARD OF OZ/ OLD HOLLYWOOD Makeup Tutorial


----------



## widdershins (Oct 18, 2008)

I think it would be awesome if you brought the ruby red slippers to your lips like monroemisfit did in this tutorial: 

YouTube - ruby red glitter lips tutorial


----------



## Patricia (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ that is AMAZING!


----------

